# Self employed taxes/cotisations



## cvagrad86

Hello,
I’m registered with URSSAF as travailler indépendant- i work online as an education consultant.
We relocated to France in June 2021, I started my consultancy in July and reported income of €32,100 for 2021. 
2022 - I’m on pace for total income of €106,000. I’m going to face a large increase in my cotisations payment. My questions:
1- I’ve read online that in your first year, you can get your cotisations waived (ACRE). Can I still apply for this?
2- the cotisations I pay, I understand those are deducted from my tax liability? 
3- my wife is a public school teacher, her taxes are withdrawn automatically. Can she elect to keep the level at the current rate after our taxes will rise quite a bit 2021 income vs 2022.
Thank you got any guidance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

When you say you're registered as a "travailler indépendant" are you considered an "auto entrepreneur" or are you registered under a different business entity (EURL, for example)? Because if you're an AE (micro BIC or BNC) you will have topped over the limit for a "service enterprise" and will have to register as a business entity soon (which involves registering for VAT on all your invoices - yet another additional expense).

In any event, if you are an AE, this is the information from URSSAF about applying for ACRE: Demander l’Acre - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr
But it seems as if you need to have been unemployed here in France for some period of time before establishing your business to be eligible. Still, I leave it to you to check the info from URSSAF.

Q #2: Again, it depends on your business entity. The cotisations aren't directly deductible from your tax liability, but rather are deducted from your gross income before the tax calculations start. (But, not ALL cotisations are deductible from income like that.) If you're an AE, your cotisations are considered when they set the rate for taxes against your gross revenues. (AEs are assessed for most taxes based on turnover to avoid your having to keep detailed accounting records.)

Q #3: Maybe. When you receive your Avis d'imposition, they will give you a couple of options regarding your respective withholding rates. You can elect to have a combined withholding rate, based on what you reported for 2021, or your can elect to have your withholding rates set independently. Then, you can go into your account on the Fisc site and ask to have more withheld (on a joint or separate basis). I'm not sure if they let you reduce the proposed level of withholding - but you can see what happens if you try.


----------



## cvagrad86

Bev,
I appreciate your answers. I was told in late 2021 via a phone call with URSSAF that I was not registered as Micro BNC, therefore I did not follow the declarations of revenue, etc. Now that I have papers back from URSSAF for regulastion des cotisations, I am identified as Micro BNC. I am going to meet with URSSAF next Monday to get this all figured out(if possible  ).


----------



## Clic Clac

cvagrad86 said:


> 1- I’ve read online that in your first year, you can get your cotisations waived (ACRE). Can I still apply for this?


No. You had to apply within 45 days of starting the business.

More info here on turnover limits :









Les plafonds de chiffre d’affaires en 2022


Les auto-entrepreneurs doivent respecter des seuils de chiffre d’affaires pour continuer à bénéficier des avantages du statut. Voici tout ce qu’il faut savoir !




www.portail-autoentrepreneur.fr







Bevdeforges said:


> In any event, if you are an AE, this is the information from URSSAF about applying for ACRE: Demander l’Acre - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr
> But it seems as if you need to have been unemployed here in France for some period of time before establishing your business to be eligible.


That's one route, but you can also qualify if you receive benefits such as RSA, or if you are aged between 18-26 (30 if you have a disability).



https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F11677


----------



## BackinFrance

Why not seek advice from your local CCI?


----------



## cvagrad86

BackinFrance said:


> Why not seek advice from your local CCI?


CCI stands for what?


----------



## Clic Clac

cvagrad86 said:


> CCI stands for what?


Chambre De Commerce Et D'Industrie


----------

